# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Rokersziekte

## CJBaselmans

Wat is een rokersziekte

----------


## Agnes574

Lees volgende artikels eens;
COPD wordt ook wel rokersziekte genoemd.
Klik op onderstaande link;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9400

----------

